
Give Your CLI a ReSTful API - bryanwb
http://devopsanywhere.blogspot.com/2016/04/what-if-cli-tools-had-restful-apis.html
======
dozzie
Please learn the difference between REST and ReST. Wikipedia has a good
explaination.

